# Rei's Beef Bowl Gyudon



## Timeloyd (May 19, 2006)

BEEF BOWL GYUDON is a Ramen dish popular among Japanese students, even in Anime. I created this Ramen recipe to capture the experience. I named the recipe after REI in Urusei Yatsura ~ Lum's ex fiance from Planet Uru who visited a Japanese Ramen Shop. He ate so much Beef Bowl Gyudon that he became Tiger Bullish, and then ate so much more it put the owner out of business. However Uruian currency is so valuable on Earth that when the Ramen shop owner was paid in it he became rich. I made this great Beef Bowl recipe to capture the experience. ;^{)

4 Cups Rice ~
2 Cups Water ~ 
224 Grams sliced Beef ~
1/3 Cup Soy Sauce ~
1 Medium Onion ~
1/3 Cup mirin ~
1/4 Cup Oil ~
2 Tbs,. Ginger Juice ~
4 tbs. Vegetable Oil ~

   Put 1/4 Cup Oil in pan and add 2 Cups Water and
4 Cups Rice. Boil then simmer till cooked evenly.
Cut the Beef into very thin slices if not obtaineed that way.,.. and 6 cm. in length..
Heat 4 Tablespoons Vegetable oil in a frying pan or wok. Wok's up Doc?
   Slice the onion under water to keep the tears out of eyes, and to represent all the tears Rei shead missing Lum. THEN Dry and Stir Fry till it is well done.
Add the Sliced Beef stiring until it isn't red clockwise to bring in positive energy,
   MAKE A SAUCE combining 1 cup water, 1/3 cup soy sauce, 1/3 cup mirin. Add it to the Beef stiring together clock wise. Remove and stir in the Ginger Juice.
Put Rice in individual Bowls and spread Beef and Onion over the rice. Add a few tablespons of Soy Sauce. Cover and serve immediately.
   Suggested Beverage with Beef Bowl Gyudon is Green Tea as Lum's hair is green. Any Tea left over can be used to wipe the table clean as I observed done in an Oriental restaurant I ate at.


----------



## QSis (May 20, 2006)

Timeloyd,

Beneath all the colorful and distracting references to people (?) and places imaginary and/or unknown in your posts, are some pretty good looking recipes.   Like this one.

I have never added oil to the water when I cook rice, but I'd be interested in trying it.  Maybe THAT's the elusive secret in making fried rice with cold leftover rice!  I might use green onions instead of regular, in this dish, too.

Thanks for posting!

Lee


----------



## Timeloyd (May 20, 2006)

I always cook rice in Canola oil like for Popcorn.
It helps keep the rice from sticking together.    
   The recepies are not distracting if you keep in mind my RECEPIE AND INGREDIENTS are IN CAPITAL LETTERS. It allows you to read it like a story or BY CAPITAL LETTERS FOR THE RECEPIE. I THUS CALL IT A STORY RECEPIE OR A RECEPE STORY. I like to make cooking fun.


----------



## Snoop Puss (May 21, 2006)

Hello Timeloyd,
I always love your contributions. Am fascinated by the notion of slicing onion under water...


----------

